# Is 12 dpo too late for implantation bleeding?



## Criosaidh

Hello lovelies,

Today I noticed some light pink discharge on the tp after a call of nature. Is it too late for this to be IB? Have bought Tampax to avoid tempting fate.

Also have on/off nausea and increasingly sore boobs. Slept for Scotland today also.

What do we think? This is my first cycle after MMC - no AF in between. Am I kidding myself really?

Please don't R&R, makes me sad. :flower:


----------



## LuvMySoldier

I didn't want to R&R so i googled as i really wasn't sure and this is what i found...hope it helps

The process of traveling and implanting will take somewhere around 7 to 10 days altogether.

Implantation can sometimes cause a bit of spotting or bleeding, known as implantation bleeding. Implantation bleeding is a small amount of bleeding in the uterus that occurs when the egg implants into the uterus. A specific tissue, known as trophoblast, develops from the fertilized egg and it surrounds it. It is what attaches the egg to the inside of the uterus, and actually eats its way into the uterus. The trophoblast actually pulls the egg to the inside of the endometrium. Trophoblast even invades the mother&#8217;s blood vessels and diverts her blood to the fertilized egg. Sometimes, this blood will leak and this causes implantation bleeding.

Thus, it is possible that it can be as many as 7 to 14 days between the time of sexual intercourse and the time that the fertilized egg implants in the uterus.


----------



## grandbleu

Not an implantation expert but 12 days would be in the realm of possibility (normally 6-12 days after O day) SO FXed!!!!! You wouldn't get a BFP for at least 3 days after the time it takes for the HCG to get high enough in your system following implantation so hold off on the POAS till Monday at least. I really hope this is you month hon!:hugs:


----------



## Criosaidh

LovMySoldier - Thankyou babe, really appreciate it. I love my soldier too! Although he's been out for 3 years now.

Grandbleu, thanks honey, you're such a star. X x X


----------



## angi120

Hey with my daughter i had quite heavy implanantion bleeding at 13dpo i then got a faint positive 17dpo and a dark positive test at 18dpo dont give up hope yet :)


----------



## sparkle

I'd say it's possible too, it's not over until the witch comes x


----------



## LuvMySoldier

Criosaidh said:


> LovMySoldier - Thankyou babe, really appreciate it. I love my soldier too! Although he's been out for 3 years now.

Once a soldier always a soldier in my book :) FX'd that this is your month!


----------



## Dollface

Criosaidh said:


> Hello lovelies,
> 
> Today I noticed some light pink discharge on the tp after a call of nature. Is it too late for this to be IB? Have bought Tampax to avoid tempting fate.
> 
> Also have on/off nausea and increasingly sore boobs. Slept for Scotland today also.
> 
> What do we think? This is my first cycle after MMC - no AF in between. Am I kidding myself really?
> 
> Please don't R&R, makes me sad. :flower:

Honey, my gf had what they said was implantation bleeding between 7 and 9 weeks. She bled for one whole day, and our daughter is healthy happy, ad 14 years old now. Bleeding is normal, as long as you aren't in terrible pain. Don't lose hope sweetie! FXd for you!:hugs:


----------

